# Aluminum Patio Enclosure Roof Leaking



## baileyd (Jan 19, 2010)

The roof on my patio enclosure leaks when there is heavy rain. How do I prevent/repair the problem on an aluminum roof with seams?


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Hard to tell with such little info.Pics may help a little


----------



## hammer71h (Jan 23, 2010)

*water test it....*

water test the roof with a garden hose...find out where it is leaking and caulk...it really is that simple...


----------



## baileyd (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll try it!


----------



## Scorpio91744 (Mar 25, 2012)

My aluminum patio leaks too. I know where the leak is coming from. Should I calk the leak from inside the patio or from the top outside?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Caulking from the outside would be best.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

It may be as simple as properly placed caulking, but without pics we are all just guessing. I see a number of patio leaks in CA and most of them are from a poor tie in. It is either tied into the fascia below the pitched roof incorrectly or tied into the roof incorrectly. Caulling it may be a temp bandaid if your having leaking in more than just a spot.


----------

